# TallBoy 29er or HighTower LT?



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

6'6" 320. I've been riding a Highball 29er with a 140mm Pike RCT3 for the last year. Custom made wheels, 1x XT drivetrain, Saint Brakes, and Thomson Dropper. The Thomson went in for repair once last year. This last Tuesday it snapped off just above the seatpost collar in a flat section of trail. 27.2mm seatpost is the weak point for me. The bike has been solid all around.. just that 27.2mm seatpost. I feel a little slacker head tube angle and little bit longer wheelbase would be real nice, but it's hard to find a Trail Hardtail in XXL. I've tried XL bikes and I feel cramped up.

I've seen a few guys ride a TallBoy, but don't know how they set up their shock to handle their weight. Same and even less info on a Hightower LT. A friend of mine lost a bunch of weight and is down to 265lbs. He bought a Hightower LT last year. His DPX2 is at 305psi, no spacers/volume reducers, which seemed to fit him well for sag. I sat on it and went over half travel.

I don't want to waste money on another frame, just for a seatpost if the shock cannot be setup for me.

I'd most likely transfer everything over to the new bike and get an adapter spacer for the rear wheel to go from the 12x142 to the 12x148. Or if the wife lets me, build a whole new second bike.

I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## IceBuerg (Apr 7, 2015)

FWIW

I'm 6'3" and run about 305 all geared up. I researched for over a year and demoed several bikes before buying my Hightower LT in XXL. I got the S build with the Fox Float DPS, which has an EVOL air can. The EVOL cans can be pumped up to 350psi, and I run mine at about 305 with no problems at all. That being said, the Santa Cruz factory demos that I rode had DPX2s on them, and they seemed fine, as well. The tech told me they pumped it up to 330psi for me. 

ALL the techs told me not to bother with the Tallboy and its short travel and more XC-oriented parts spec, mainly the FOX 34 vs. the Hightower LT's 36 and the wheelsets.

Ride a Hightower LT, if you can. You'll be stoked.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

IceBuerg said:


> FWIW
> 
> I'm 6'3" and run about 305 all geared up. I researched for over a year and demoed several bikes before buying my Hightower LT in XXL. I got the S build with the Fox Float DPS, which has an EVOL air can. The EVOL cans can be pumped up to 350psi, and I run mine at about 305 with no problems at all. That being said, the Santa Cruz factory demos that I rode had DPX2s on them, and they seemed fine, as well. The tech told me they pumped it up to 330psi for me.
> 
> ...


I don't live to far from Santa Cruz and I could request that bike so I can demo it. You have to bring your saddle and pedals. It'd be worth a try before I buy.

I'm really surprised I cannot find other super clydes that ride them.

Is there a big difference between the DPX2 and DPS w/EVOL can?

I'll probably just buy the frame and build it up they way I want. So you bought your bike complete? Any issues with the wheels that came with it yet?


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

At your height are those bikes long enough for you? I'm an inch taller and their short reach is what puts me off the SC bikes.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

TooTallUK said:


> At your height are those bikes long enough for you? I'm an inch taller and their short reach is what puts me off the SC bikes.


My Highball 29er fits me a lot better than my Rockhopper did. I'm a little more leg than torso.

What are are you riding?


----------



## IceBuerg (Apr 7, 2015)

BigART said:


> I don't live to far from Santa Cruz and I could request that bike so I can demo it. You have to bring your saddle and pedals. It'd be worth a try before I buy.
> 
> I'm really surprised I cannot find other super clydes that ride them.
> 
> ...


Yup, bought it complete. I've had no problems with the stock e13 wheels and they feel plenty stiff to me, even under my weight, but I've read that the Novatec hubs might be trash. I'll just ride 'em till they give out, but like I said, no issues, yet. The Santa Cruz factory demo is totally worth it, and the techs were patient and answered all my clyde-related questions. One of them is even a super-clyde like us, and he rides a XXL Hightower LT at 6'3", just like I do. The reach on the XL felt too short for me and I felt like I was gonna go over the bars once in a while. The XXL is the shiz. Just try to demo it first, because you're taller than me.

Good luck!


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

BigART said:


> My Highball 29er fits me a lot better than my Rockhopper did. I'm a little more leg than torso.
> 
> What are are you riding?


I was riding a 2009 Turner Sultan until I killed the frame. Currently saving my pennies for a Guerilla Gravity Trail Pistol.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

I called Santa Cruz today about a demo ride on the HTLT. I told them my weight and height. He said I'd probably be right at the 350psi limit. I asked about volume reducers, etc. and he said they don't use them and base their weight capacities without them. He said they have some big boys like me riding them and a couple guys that work their that ride them.

I also inquired about their new wheels and although they're only 28 spoke he said they'll handle my weight as others my size are already riding them. I told him my wheels are 32 front and 36 rear, Hope Pro 4's with Velocity Cliffhanger rims. He said the extra stiffness from their rims will more than make up for them not being 32 or 36 spoked. Plus he said they're warrantied for life.

If I go that route I'm looking at going with the XXL frame in yellow, get their i9 wheels, not sure if 27 or 30 wide. Get the Fox 36 160mm travel front. Fox 150 dropper, XT 1x11 drivetrain with Saint brakes. Looking at some Minion DHF 2.5" front and rear or an Ardent in the rear.

My current tire of choice is the WTB Vigilante front and Trail Boss rear and this combo works well, but the new wheels I can go wider.

Nothing is happening just yet. I want to try and get my wife, whom also rides a Highball, down their to test ride a new one FS with me.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I am not as tall nor exert as much force onto the earth as you do 6'2" 265lbs, but I am happy with my 2015 AL Tallboy. What I have found as a Clyde is that nothing spec'd on a bike is going to work well...just a fact that clydes fall outside of the bell curve for riders they are designing and specing parts for. 

I hated my RS Pike until I had Avalanche Racing build me a open bath cart for it. Now it handles my weight w/o issue. I just sent my Fox Factory Float CTD w/ boost to Avalanche yesterday for a tune and rebuild. It might be worth your time to call or email Craig at Avalanche (be ready for a wealth of knowledge presented very quickly), and ask him what he suggests for fork and shock, and what he can do to tune it for you. 

I have been thinking about Carbon wheels but I don't want to give up my Chris King 36h wheels, so they are hard to come across.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Just to throw a wrench in things...I'm 6'7" and well over 260lbs kitted up. I ride a XL Guerrilla Gravity Smash. And LOVE it! Go over to the GG section under Manufactuers and see what folks are writing about them. Also see KTMDirtFace's post in this Clydesdale section called "Long Travel 29er for Tall Guy" if you haven't already.

The HTLT was my runner up, but in the end I went with the American made aluminum bike...


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm 6'4 270#. Was riding a 2015 Tallboy LTc that I bought new. Gave up on it after never getting the rear shock set up how I wanted it (3 shocks over 2 years). I demoed the Hightower and Tallboy 3 last year. I love Santa Cruz bikes and really wanted to love one of them. But the low stack height and slack seat tubes on the current bikes left a lot to be desired. I too looked into Guerrilla Gravity bike and now own a custom built Pedalhead. With Santa Cruz Reserve wheels of course


----------



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

what about the normal Hightower with the option to run 29” or 27.5”+ tires on them? Or does the 15mm extra rear travel in the rear shock make that much of a difference for taller riders? I’m 6’7” about 230lbs geared up and have been on the fence myself between OGHT or HTLT.

Not sure if the 27.5+ would look too small on an XXL frame either.


Sorry to hear about the Thomson snapping. I just put one on my Highball and it was a game changer for my XC rides. Not sure why I waited so long!


----------



## onewheelwunder (Nov 8, 2010)

BigART said:


> I called Santa Cruz today about a demo ride on the HTLT. I told them my weight and height. He said I'd probably be right at the 350psi limit. I asked about volume reducers, etc. and he said they don't use them and base their weight capacities without them. He said they have some big boys like me riding them and a couple guys that work their that ride them.
> 
> I also inquired about their new wheels and although they're only 28 spoke he said they'll handle my weight as others my size are already riding them. I told him my wheels are 32 front and 36 rear, Hope Pro 4's with Velocity Cliffhanger rims. He said the extra stiffness from their rims will more than make up for them not being 32 or 36 spoked. Plus he said they're warrantied for life.
> 
> ...


Did Santa Cruz say you'd be at the limit on the DPS, DPX2, or both shocks? I'm the same weight looking to buy an R or XE build. Thanks

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

TooTallUK said:


> I was riding a 2009 Turner Sultan until I killed the frame. Currently saving my pennies for a Guerilla Gravity Trail Pistol.


Have you looked at the Bird Aeris? Long front, with even longer rear end.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

TooTallUK said:


> At your height are those bikes long enough for you? I'm an inch taller and their short reach is what puts me off the SC bikes.


Old SC were short, new Santa Cruz bikes (in XXL) are not that short. With a reach over 500mm they're well up their among the longer bikes of the world.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

onewheelwunder said:


> Did Santa Cruz say you'd be at the limit on the DPS, DPX2, or both shocks? I'm the same weight looking to buy an R or XE build. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


They said the dxp2 would work at max psi. However I sat on my buddies at 350psi and I was about 42% sag.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

Update... went to a Transition demo day. I've got a little to much sag on their full suspension bikes as well, but they guy said I'm darn close. I ended up buying a Transition Vanquish Frame that I'm going to build up.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

6'4", 240 Kitted. I ride an XXL Hightower LT and I love it. I've also gotten on the Stumpjumper XXL's and they fit really well too. With that being said the Stumpjumpers don't look like they are going to be XXL anymore, so grab a 2018 if you still can.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

I read that elsehwere too. I'm looking at going to a Hightower LT later if not something else. The Transition full suspension bikes are real nice. I need to drop some more weight. I'm at 330 unkitted. I put on 10 over the winter. When I get under 300 I'm sure a full suspension will work. I talked to my wheel builder yesterday and I think we're going to get some Nox Kitsuma's on some Hope Pro 4 Boost Hubs mounted up for me and the new bike. Going with the new Pike Debonair 140mm too.


----------



## onewheelwunder (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a 17 tallboy 3 that I rode last year, and just got a new HTLT that I got a few miles in Arkansas and niw back home in MN. I like the HTLT better in both places. I am 6-5" and 320 kitted. The suspension on the HTLT seems to work better than on the tall boy

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

What pressure and tokens are you running on your HTLT and is it the EVOL?


----------



## onewheelwunder (Nov 8, 2010)

BigART said:


> What pressure and tokens are you running on your HTLT and is it the EVOL?


DPX2 and stock tokens at 330 psi give or take

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

What about the regular Hightower? Leverage ratio is slightly lower on that than on the Hightower Lt (2.65 vs 2.68 avg), and you can still get the beefier forks on the higher end builds.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Always heard that VPP wasn’t ideal for heavier riders


----------

